# Gaggia Brera unable to froth milk



## janf (Sep 16, 2014)

My brand new Gaggia Brera does not froth milk. There is no adjustment on the steam wand - just on/off.

After the water is purged from the steam wand it can only be left in the cold milk for about 30 seconds, and then the milk splatters over the top of the jug. There is no time to texture the milk to produce a foam.

I have tried lots of permutations - really cold metal jug, different types of cold milk, angling the panarello in the milk, having it at different levels. I get a thin layer of froth and lots of hot liquid milk in the bottom of the jug every time. Is this a problem with the thermostat ?

Should the milk shoot out of the jug after 30 seconds? The retailer says there isn't a fault.

I've had several Gaggia machines before with no problems at all. Anyone got a similar problem?


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

What size jug are you using for you milk?

How much milk are you putting in the jug, half, three quarters, near full ?

Sounds like you need to lessen the milk in the jug or get a bigger jug....


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Panarello arm is not good for controlling milk texturing which is why many Classic owners swap to the Rancilio steam wand which gives much better results. Don't know if this can be fitted to the Brera.


----------



## janf (Sep 16, 2014)

Thanks for that suggestion. I'm not sure if that can be fitted, I'll look into it, but anyway I would have thought that I should be able to get some lasting froth instead of hot liquid milk. It is a brand new machine. I have owned Gaggias before.

I've tried every type of milk container I can think of - various sized jugs (always cold) metal, ceramic - different amounts of cold milk, (1/2-1/3 full is what I have always done), even different types of milk. I have tried every permutation possible and it doesn't matter. The steam wand is extremely powerful and there is no adjustment - it will not allow enough time to get any froth, as the milk splatters over the top of the jug after about 30-40 secs. I've never experienced anything like this before.

My machine doesn't perform like the demo videos I have seen for this model. Could it be faulty?


----------



## janf (Sep 16, 2014)

I've tried every type of milk container I can think of - various sized jugs (always cold) metal, even ceramic - different amounts of cold milk, (1/3 full is what I have always used), even different types of milk. I have tried every permutation possible and it doesn't matter. The steam wand is extremely powerful and there is no adjustment, just on/off - it will not allow enough time to get any froth, as the milk splatters over the top of the jug after about 30-40 secs. I've never experienced anything like this before.

My machine doesn't perform like the demo videos I have seen of this machine. Could it be faulty?


----------

